# Into the Unknown (old school B/X version of 5e) is now available in print & pdf



## B9anders (May 24, 2019)

Into the Unknown is an Old School game that seeks to blend the Basic & Expert rules and style of play of the '80s with the current 5th edition ruleset of the world's most popular roleplaying game.

https://o5rgames.blogspot.com/2019/05/into-unknown-is-now-available-in-print.html


----------



## CubicsRube (Jul 19, 2019)

I recently bought the pdf + print of these and I gotta say how impressed I am with it!

I missed a large chunk of the B/X experience but still had some fond memories of (what we now call) OSR play.

I love how you've kept a lot of 5e streamlining but slimmed it down in combat areas and used the space to add in exploration rules, encumbrance, moral and reaction roles, downtime activities and the like.

I'm keen to get this to the table with some friends and try out some old school modules.

Does anyone have any B/X era modules that they recommend?


----------

